# How much ground oatmeal should I ad to 5 lbs of soap?



## drdave46 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm going to make my first batch of Oatmeal/Honey soap.  How much ground oatmeal should I add to the 5 Lb batch... thanks you guys/gals!!!

Dave


----------



## AmyW (Feb 22, 2011)

I think a lot of us use 1T PPO (per pound of oil). I use that amount but I use whole ground oat flour instead of grinding it myself. Using less or more coarse oatmeal might change how much you want to use.


----------



## krissy (Feb 22, 2011)

do you want it to be exfoliating? or just have the oatmeal in it? if you want to the oats with out the exfoliating, you can add baby oatmeal, it works really well.

also i agree about the 1T PPO.


----------



## drdave46 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the input, I kinda figured 1t/PPO would be appropriate.  I want it to exfoliating... this should work.

Good soapmaking everyone... enjoy, I do.
dave


----------



## AmyW (Feb 22, 2011)

Dave, I just want to clarify since you typed a lowercase t (possibly for teaspoon), our T is referring to a full tablespoon =) If you aren't sure what you'll like more, you might try a 2 lb batch, split in half at trace and add 1T to one, 1t to the other. After a week, it should be cured enough to test both on your hands to see which "scrubby" you like more.


----------



## JackiK (Feb 22, 2011)

I used a quarter cup in a three pound batch and it turned out great.  I ground it in my coffee grinder first.


----------

